# Forum About Russia Culture and History  Вторая мировая... кто победил?

## Дима

Господа, не знаю было ли подобное обсуждение, давайте пообщаемся? В России учат, что победил СССР, в Америке свое мнение. Кто прав, где истина, а где пропаганда? Кто в курсе расположения Восточного фронта на момент открытия Западного? Что пишут о Второй мировой за рубежом?

----------


## Zaya

> *3.23.4.    Собственные названия войн* 
> Пишутся с прописной буквы первое слово и собственные имена. Напр.: _Балканские войны, Отечественная война 1812 г., 1-я Пуническая война, Семилетняя война, Тридцатилетняя война, Война Алой и Белой розы, Война за независимость_ (в Северной Америке 1775—1783 гг.), _Первая мировая война, Русско-японская война 1904—1905 гг., Гражданская война_ (в России 1918—1921 гг.), _Вторая мировая война,_ но: _Великая Отечественная война_ (традиционное написание); _корейская война_ (1950—1953 гг.), _афганская война_ (1979—1989 гг.).

 http://diamondsteel.ru/useful/handbook/3.html#3.23.4.

----------


## Ramil

Я был во Франции, там все уверены, что победила Франция. 
Да какая разница?
Официально победу одержала Антигитлеровская Коалиция, в которую входили:
 СССР
 США
 Великобритания
 Китайская Республика
 Норвегия
 Польша
 Австралия
 Франция
 Югославия
 Дания
 Греция
 Канада
 Новая Зеландия
 Чехословакия
 Монголия
 Южно-Африканский Союз
 Бразилия
 Мексика
 Эфиопия  
Воевали против стран нацистского блока, в который входили:
 Германия
 Япония
 Италия
 Венгрия
 Вишистская Франция
 Финляндия
 Румыния
 Болгария
 Хорватия
 Таиланд
 Маньчжоу-Го
 Ирак
 Иран 
Государства, вышедшие из нацистского блока:
 Румыния
 Болгария
 Италия
 Финляндия
 Венгрия
 Ирак 
Объявившие войну Германии, но не участвовавшие в военных действиях:
 Непал
 Панама
 Аргентина
 Чили
 Куба
 Перу
 Гватемала
 Колумбия
 Парагвай
 Эквадор
 Коста-Рика
 Сан-Марино
 Гондурас
 Сальвадор
 Гаити
 Никарагуа
 Либерия
 Турция
 Саудовская Аравия
 Уругвай
 Ливан
 Венесуэла
 Боливия
 Индия
 Иран

----------


## Дима

Не видите разницы?.. Тогда получается, что история - самая неточная из наук! У каждого свой вариант и все равно, что было на самом деле?.. За исправление буквы спасибо, буду знать.

----------


## Ramil

> Не видите разницы?.. Тогда получается, что история - сама не точная из наук! У каждого свой вариант и все равно, что было на самом деле?..

 А история никогда и не была точной наукой. Вообще-то она гуманитарной считается. Да и на самом деле всё было не так, как многим хотелось бы.
СССР один не выигрывал той войны (если речь об этом). Это медицинский факт!

----------


## BappaBa

Нафиг политкорректность, войну выиграли русские! Красная армия уничтожила 507 немецких дивизий и 100 дивизий союзников Гилера, т.е. нацисты понесли 80% своих потерь именно на Восточном фронте. И знамя над Рейхстагом красное, а не полосатое.

----------


## Ramil

> Нафиг политкорректность, войну выиграли русские! Красная армия уничтожила 507 немецких дивизий и 100 дивизий союзников Гилера, т.е. нацисты понесли 80% своих потерь именно на Восточном фронте. И знамя над Рейхстагом красное, а не полосатое.

 Ну, если судить чисто по потерям, то войну вообще немцы выиграли.
В общем зачёте:
Потери союзников: 
Военные: 16 млн.
Гражданские: 45 млн.
Всего: 61 млн. 
Потери оси:
Военные: 8 млн.
Гражданские: 4 млн.
Всего: 12 млн. 
Подробнее дела обстоят так:
Военные потери:
СССР - 8,8 до 10,7 млн.
США -  0,4 млн.
Великобритания - 0,3 млн.
Франция - 0,2 млн. 
Германия - 5,5 млн.
Япония - 2,1 млн.  
Гражданские потери:
СССР -12,2 - 14,1 млн.
США - 0,001 млн.
Великобритания - 0,067 млн.
Франция - 0,267 млн. 
Германия -0,8 - 2,8 млн
Япония - 0,5 млн.  
Кстати, я на всякий случай напомню, что Вторая мировая не есть Великая Отечественная.
И Вторая мировая война не была окончена с капитуляцией Германии. 
ВОВ: 22.06.1941 - 09.05.1945
ВВ2: 01.09.1939 - 03.09.1945

----------


## it-ogo

Какое-то диковатое словосочетание, если вдуматься - "выиграть войну". Игрушки, блин!.. Победители...

----------


## wanja

-_ Каковы итоги Второй мировой войны?
- Она кончилась._

----------


## Дима

Мне, все же, интересно мнение жителей Америки, их школьная версия этого момента истории. Думаю решающим фактом будет все же расположение Восточного фронта при открытии Западного. Ясно, что "отступать дальше некуда, за нами Москва!..", остановили в СССР, но где подключилась Америка? Уж не на все ли готовое? ВарраВа - жму руку!

----------


## Ленивец

Для внешнего мира неважна Великая Отечественная война. Важна Вторая мировая. Поэтому вопрос сложнее. СССР разбил 80% немецких дивизий и Квантунскую армию в 1 млн. человек. Американцы воевали на море с японцами гораздо больше, чем СССР. придётся сравнить эти факторы. 
А чтобы знать мнение американцев, нужно вести дискуссию по-английски. Ибо владение русским для этого требуется достаточно высокое.

----------


## Дима

Ото ж... Знать бы английский на должном уровне... Вобще, слова "Вторая мировая" ассоциируются у меня в первую очередь с фашистской Германией, японцы как-то не всплывают. Наверное, мало книг написано и фильмов снято на эту тему.

----------


## sperk

> Мне, все же, интересно мнение жителей Америки, их школьная версия этого момента истории. Думаю решающим фактом будет все же расположение Восточного фронта при открытии Западного. Ясно, что "отступать дальше некуда, за нами Москва!..", остановили в СССР, но где подключилась Америка? Уж не на все ли готовое? ВарраВа - жму руку!

 Это несколько глупый вопрос. Кто сидели в Ялтинской конференции? Атигитлеровская Коалиция. Так что, они победили. В Америке они  почти никогда не говорят о Восточном фронте, несмотря на его большая важность.

----------


## Дима

Ни ... себе, "важность"! Да куда ни копни, везде следы былых боев. История превратилась в инструмент политики. Может, так всегда и было? Коалиция... Нет ни одной семьи на территории бывшего СССР, не потерявшей тогда близкого человека!..

----------


## Ленивец

Разделение свой-чужой никто не отменял. Это справедливо и для нас. Как много людей в России знают про "изнасилование Нанкина"?

----------


## Ramil

> Ни ... себе, "важность"! Да куда ни копни, везде следы былых боев. История превратилась в инструмент политики. Может, так всегда и было? Коалиция... Нет ни одной семьи на территории бывшего СССР, не потерявшей тогда близкого человека!..

 Да никому это не интересно за пределами России. Каждая страна вспоминает только своих покойников. И у каждой страны победа своя. Думаю, что это нормально. Историки и те, кто интересуется историей знают как всё было на самом деле, в конце-концов по Второй Мировой Войне в интернете огромное количество материалов, причём война освещена со всех сторон и с точек зрения всех участников конфликта. Есть и серьезные труды и краткие описания "сути" и т. д. и т. п. Доказать что-то кому-то невозможно. Война была на то и Мировой, что участвовали в ней практически все в той или иной мере. И победу каждый видел по-разному. Ведь победа - это всего лишь достижение в конфликте поставленных целей (это из учебника по тактике, кстати). Но цели были у всех разные, поэтому и победа у всех разная и у каждого своя.  
Да никто не победил в этой войне - все проиграли на самом деле.

----------


## Дима

Да будет так! Тема исчерпала себя, спасибо всем за внимание!

----------


## starrysky

> Да будет так! Тема исчерпала себя, спасибо всем за внимание!

 Ничего не исчерпала.   ::   
Во Второй Мировой победили союзники, в ВОВ - СССР. Для нас эта война по-моему как-то больше значит. И фильмов, и книг у нас как-то поболее на эту тему, да и вообще... У СССР общие потери - 27-40 млн по разным оценкам, потери США - в районе 500.000. На землю США и Великобритании не ступала нога фашиста, хотя британские города бомбили. Не хочу ни в коем случае ничьих потерь умалить, но после того как я прочитала книгу "За что сражались советские люди" о том, что делали товарисчи фашисты с нашими военнопленными и мирным населением... Да тут и говорить не о чем -- ни в каком страшном сне американцам такое не снилось. Хотя японцы с американскими военнопленными обращались бесчеловечно, тоже ужасов хватает.       
Вот, недавно прочитала -- многие американские школьники старших классов думают, что во Вторую Мировую Америка воевала _вместе_ с немцами _против_ русских. Geoffrey C. Ward и Ken Burns, авторы известного фильма и книги о Гражданской войне США 1860-х. гг, долго отказывались от предложения написать книгу о Второй Мировой, пока однажды не узнали о двух статистических фактах: первый -- что тысяча ветеранов Второй Мировой умирает в Америке каждый день, и второй -- вот этот самый, про школьников.  
"The second statistic was just as troubling as the first... It seems that an unacceptably large number of graduating high-school seniors think we fought _with_ the Germans _against_ the Russians in the Second World War."
(The War: An Intimate History. 1941-1945. Geoffrey C. Ward, Ken Burns) 
Железный занавес сделал то, что сделал -- а именно, что вклад восточного фронта недооценивается широкими массами на Западе. С другой стороны _у нас_ мало внимания уделяется всем другим фронтам. Вообще, я очень рекомендую многосерийный ВВС-шный фильм "Мир в войне"/"The World At War". Он охватывает все основные события Второй Мировой, весьма беспристрастен и очень информативен. Несмотря на то, что он создавался еще в 70-е гг., СССР показан, как мне показалось, без какой-либо особой неприязни и с большим сочувствием. Про "нас" там 3 эпизода: "Операция "Барбосса"", "Красная звезда" и "Сталинград". Песни наши военных лет звучат -- я многие оттуда узанала, Лоуренс Оливье читает "Жди меня" (в переводе) и т.д. Про Ленинград очень проникновенно рассказано.   

> Да никому это не интересно за пределами России. Каждая страна вспоминает только своих покойников. И у каждой страны победа своя. Думаю, что это нормально.

 С одной стороны, да, своя рубашка ближе к телу, с другой, любая форма невежества -- плохо. В "Культурной революции" на тему "Хорошая память мешает жить" Швыдкой недавно говорил что-то насчет того, что никогда в жизни не был так зол, как этим летом, когда был в Чехии и слушал выступление какого-то политика про освобождение одного из концлагерей, в котором тот вспомнил американцев, но при этом вообще не упомянул, что освобождали этот лагерь как бе советские войска. У меня, к сожалению, начисто вылетели из памяти и название самого концлагеря (наверно это все-таки был Терезиенштадт) и имя генерала, которого Швыдкой упомянул. Но факт есть факт. 
Потом, в том же фильме "Мир в войне" американский историк проф. Амброуз говорит, что главное чувство американцев сразу после войны было следущее -- "мы выиграли войну, мы собой жертвовали, а Сов. Союз получает контроль над Восточной Европой". Вот приблизительно так он и говорит, могу потом его точные слова привести.  Волосы, так сказать, дыбом встают. США и СССР, согласно его мнению, немало получили в результате войны. США вышли из войны сильней и мощней, чем когда-либо. Зато Великобритания ничего не получила -- только потеряла последнюю власть над колониями. Разве что Великобритания может гордиться тем, что противостояла Гитлеру в одиночку в течение целого года - с 1940 по 1941. 
edited to add: А вообще заходим в англоязычную википедию, набираем "eastern front" и читаем:   

> It was the largest theatre of war in history and was notorious for its unprecedented ferocity, destruction, and immense loss of life. It bore the bulk of the Holocaust as the site of nearly all extermination camps, death marches, ghettos, and most pogroms. More people fought and died on the Eastern Front than in all other theatres of World War II combined. Various figures average a total number of 70,000,000 dead because of World War II; with over 30 million dead, many of them civilians, the Eastern Front represents well over one-third of this total, and has been called a war of extermination. It resulted in the destruction of the Third Reich, the partition of Germany and the rise of the Soviet Union as a military and industrial superpower. 
> The Eastern Front was the largest and bloodiest theatre of World War II. It is generally accepted as being the deadliest conflict in human history, with over 30 million killed as a result[11]. It involved more land combat than all other World War II theatres combined. The distinctly brutal nature of warfare on the Eastern Front was exemplified by an often willful disregard for human life by both sides. It was also reflected in the ideological premise for the war, which also saw a momentous clash between two directly opposed ideologies. 
> Aside from the ideological conflict, the mindframe of the leaders of Germany and the Soviet Union, Hitler and Stalin respectively, contributed to the escalation of terror and murder on an unprecedented scale. Stalin and Hitler both disregarded human life in order to achieve their goal of victory. This included terrorization of their own people, as well as mass deportation of entire populations. All these factors resulted in tremendous brutality both to combatants and civilians that found no parallel on the Western Front. According to Time: "By measure of manpower, duration, territorial reach and casualties, the Eastern Front was as much as four times the scale of the conflict on the Western Front that opened with the Normandy invasion."[12]

 Так что, кто интересуется, помимо историков, наберет и узнает. Другое дело, что большинству населения история мало интересна... (сужу по своим друзьям).

----------


## Crocodile

> Для нас эта война по-моему как-то больше значит.

 Без сомнения. Ну а с точки зрения Японии, возможно самым значительным во Второй Мировой было применение ядерного оружия.  
И вот тоже очень полезная статья (правда по другой войне, но близкой по времени ко Второй Мировой) : http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%AF%D0% ... 0%BD%D0%B5    

> Другое дело, что большинству населения история мало интересна...

 А вот ещё одна очень "интересная" история: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%D1% ... 1%82%D0%B0 
+1 к мнению, что все проиграли.

----------


## starrysky

> Без сомнения. Ну а с точки зрения Японии, возможно самым значительным во Второй Мировой было применение ядерного оружия.

 Да, это очень трагичная страница в истории Второй Мировой. Никто и не спорит. Также как и Нанкин и Батаанский марш смерти -- http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%91%...80%D1%82%D0%B8 
Я и говорю, невежество в любую сторону плохо.   

> А вот ещё одна очень "интересная" история:

 К чему сарказм, Crocodile? Ну я могу исправить на "население не знает истории/не интересуется историей", суть не изменится.   ::  Моя подруга после школы не знала кто с кем воевал в ВОВ и кто "победил" (да, корявое слово, может быть, но представьте себе в сражениеях именно побеждают или проигрывают. Песню "А нам нужна всего одна победа" помните?) Она предположила -- американцы. У меня вообще такая подборка друзей -- историю никто не любит, и все уже уехали за границу.  ::

----------


## Crocodile

> А вот ещё одна очень "интересная" история:
> 			
> 		  К чему сарказм, Crocodile?

 Извини если обидел.   ::

----------


## starrysky

> Извини если обидел.

 Да ничё.   ::   
Я просто никак не могу согласиться с тем, что никто не победил. Миллионы людей отдали жизни чтобы победить фашизм (а еще миллионы -- здоровье).

----------


## Дима

Рад, что Мысль бродит, рад за вас, господа!

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Crocodile  Извини если обидел.     Да ничё.    
> Я просто никак не могу согласиться с тем, что никто не победил. Миллионы людей отдали жизни чтобы победить фашизм (а еще миллионы -- здоровье).

 Просто понятие "победа" весьма своеобразное (как, впрочем, и много других понятий, относящихся к войне). Победа-то была Пиррова, если разобраться. 
Ну, а с формальной точки зрения, вопрос в заголовке темы был про Вторую Мировую, а не Великую Отечественную. Повторюсь, победа - это достижение поставленных оперативных, тактических и стратегических задач. Тактической целью СССР в ВОВ было в большей степени освобождение оккупированной  территории, стратегической - разгром нацистского режима. Целью же Второй Мировой у всех участников конфликта (включая СССР) был глобальный передел сфер влияния сверхдержав, сложившихся по результатам Первой Мировой. Кажущаяся нам-россиянам тождественность двух понятий на самом деле ложная.

----------


## Wowik

Целью СССР перед войной — было освобождение братьев-трудящихся от капиталистического гнета путем , как тогда говорила пропаганда, войны "на чужой территории" и т.п. То есть расширение СССР на всю Европу, ну уж а потом и весь мир. 
Этапы этого пути: Советско-финская война с присоединением части финской территории, "присоединение" прибалтийских государств, раздел Польши, с присоединением части территории. 
Но в результате второй мировой "Мировая революция" удалась только в восточной части Европы и части Азии.
Цель выполнена частично. 
Целью Англии перед войной — было устранение растущей конкуренции со стороны Германии и устранение, если уж не самого коммунизма в СССР, так хоть угрозы его распространения на остальную Европу и весь мир. 
Одна цель вроде выполнена, другая полностью провалена. Но в результате войны на первый план в мировой экономике выходят США, так что вместо одного конкурента вырастили другого. 
Целью США перед войной — было разобраться с японцами, чтобы не мешали американским интересам в Азии. Ну а в старушке Европе .... уж и не знаю .... какие могли быть там цели. В интересах США было чтобы они там все переколотили друг друга, чтобы не мешали американским интересам по всему миру. 
Цели выполнены полностью, хотя и получили головную боль с выросшим советским блоком.  
Вот и получается, что если кто и выиграл Вторую мировую, то это американцы.

----------


## BappaBa

> Целью СССР перед войной — было освобождение братьев-трудящихся от капиталистического гнета путем , как тогда говорила пропаганда, войны "на чужой территории" и т.п. То есть расширение СССР на всю Европу, ну уж а потом и весь мир.

 Нет, это не так. С приходом к власти Сталина закончились все разговоры о Мировой революции. Он в середине 20-х провозгласил построение социализма в отдельно взятой стране; это Троцкий предлагал не ограничиваться Россией, а поддерживать коммунистов в других странах. (Макар Нагульнов чистый троцкист   ::  ). Именно из сталинской Конституции исчезло упоминание о Мировой Советской Социалистической Республике.
По-моему, цель в войне у людей СССР была просто выжить и сохранить независимость государства. Когда появилась возможность поделить Европу на сферы влияния, глупо (имхо) было не ставить лояльных себе руководителей в зоне своей ответственности.

----------


## starrysky

> Ну, а с формальной точки зрения, вопрос в заголовке темы был про Вторую Мировую, а не Великую Отечественную.

 Да, да, это все Дима.   ::  Создает провокационные заголовки.   ::   Прямо так и вижу, статья в газете: "Так кто же выиграл Вторую Мировую?"   

> Вот и получается, что если кто и выиграл Вторую мировую, то это американцы.

 Шоб им пусто было.  ::  Все равно для нас эта война больше значит, чем для американцев. Это нас называли недочеловеками и хотели истребить. Фашисты фотались с надписью "Русский должен умереть, чтобы мы жили".    
Дюков А. "За что сражались советские люди" http://militera.lib.ru/research/dukov_ar/index.html 
У нас День Победы -- второй по значению праздник после Нового Года, у американцев... Он у них есть вообще? Там вроде главные Рождество, День Благодарения, Хэллоуин...    

> Целью СССР перед войной — было освобождение братьев-трудящихся от капиталистического гнета путем, как тогда говорила пропаганда, войны "на чужой территории" и т.п. То есть расширение СССР на всю Европу, ну уж а потом и весь мир. 
> Этапы этого пути: Советско-финская война с присоединением части финской территории, "присоединение" прибалтийских государств, раздел Польши, с присоединением части территории.

 А как же цель Гитлера -- завоевать огромные жизненные пространства для Германии, превратить русских в рабов и стать властелином мира?    

> We cannot in any way evade the final battle between German race ideals and pan-Slav mass ideals. Here yawns the eternal abyss which no political interests can bridge. We must win the victory of German race-consciousness over the masses eternally fated to serve and obey. We alone can conquer the great continental space, and it will be done by us singly and alone, not through a pact with Moscow. We shall take this struggle upon us. It would open to us the door to permanent mastery of the world. That doesn't mean that I will refuse to walk part of the road with the Russians, if that will help us. But it will be only in order to return the more swiftly to our true aims. 
> —Adolf Hitler (1934)

 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soviet%...ns_before_1941   

> С приходом к власти Сталина закончились все разговоры о Мировой революции.

 Да, я тоже так поняла, что главным для него было создание буферной зоны и обеспечение безопасности России на случай иностранного вторжения. Опасение небезосновательное, потому что такие планы были и у англичан.   ::   Т.е., "мировая революция" -- это лишь одна из теорий.    

> «Правильно ли поступили Правительство и Партия, что объявили войну Финляндии? Этот вопрос специально касается Красной Армии.
> Нельзя ли было обойтись без войны? Мне кажется, что нельзя было. Невозможно было обойтись без войны. Война была необходима, так как мирные переговоры с Финляндией не дали результатов, а безопасность Ленинграда надо было обеспечить безусловно, ибо его безопасность есть безопасность нашего Отечества. Не только потому, что Ленинград представляет процентов 30-35 оборонной промышленности нашей страны и, стало быть, от целостности и сохранности Ленинграда зависит судьба нашей страны, но и потому, что Ленинград есть вторая столица нашей страны» 
> Выступление И.В.Сталина на совещании начальствующего состава 17.04.1940

  

> «Утверждают, что проводимые нами меры направлены против независимости Финляндии или на вмешательство в её внутренние и внешние дела. Это — такая же злостная клевета. Мы считаем Финляндию, какой бы там режим ни существовал, независимым и суверенным государством во всей её внешней и внутренней политике. Мы стоим твёрдо за то, чтобы свои внутренние и внешние дела решал сам финляндский народ, как это он сам считает нужным.» 
> Речь Молотова 29.11.1939

 Я, конечно, все равно считаю, что война с Финляндией и раздел Польши были полным безобразием. Помню, папа мне все втолковывал: "Так мы же предложили финнам другие территории. Чего они отказались?"  ::   ::

----------


## Wowik

> Нет, это не так. С приходом к власти Сталина закончились все разговоры о Мировой революции.

 Это нам на "Истории КПСС" говорили, а тов. Сталин этого не говорил. Он говорил наоборот и продолжал кормить Коминтерн и выпускал фильмы типа "Если завтра война", где после пограничной провокации советские войска победоносным потоком устремляются на территорию Европы.
Вот речь Сталина 19 августа 1939 года, в которой он объясняет необходимость заключения пакта с Германией http://www.gumer.info/bibliotek_Buks/Hi ... rech39.php   

> В побежденной Франции компартия всегда будет очень сильной. Коммунистическая революция неизбежно произойдет, и мы сможем использовать это обстоятельство для того, чтобы прийти на помощь Франции и сделать ее нашим союзником. Позже все народы, попавшие под “защиту” победоносной Германии, также станут нашими союзниками. У нас будет широкое поле деятельности для развития мировой революции.

----------


## BappaBa

> Вот речь Сталина 19 августа 1939 года, в которой он объясняет необходимость заключения пакта с Германией http://www.gumer.info/bibliotek_Buks/Hi ... rech39.php

 Извини, но нет никаких доказательств, что эта речь не фальшивка.

----------


## Wowik

ЕЩЁ РАЗ О СОЦИАЛ-ДЕМОКРАТИЧЕСКОМ
УКЛОНЕ В НАШЕЙ ПАРТИИ
Доклад 7 декабря 1926 http://www.tyrant.ru/cobranie/9-1.php.php  

> Поэтому утверждение единства и нераздельности интересов и задач пролетариев одной страны с интересами и задачами пролетариев всех стран является вернейшим путём победы революционного движения пролетариев всех стран.
> Именно поэтому победа пролетарской революции в одной стране является не самоцелью, а средством и подспорьем для развития и победы революции во всех странах.
> Поэтому строить социализм в СССР - это значит делать общее дело пролетариев всех стран, это значит ковать победу над капиталом не только в СССР, но и во всех капиталистических странах, ибо революция в СССР есть часть мировой революции, её начало и база её развёртывания.

 То есть, победа революции в одной стране не является конечной целью, ей является победа революции во всех странах.

----------


## Lampada

30 ноября была 70-я годовщина начала войны с Финляндией.  http://www.livejournal.ru/themes/id/16883 - *"70 лет войне с Финляндией"* (фотографии!)      _Дружеское фото: финский солдат рядом с бойцом Красной Армии._ 
"_Огромный могучий Советский Союз одержал победу в этом состязании, а маленькая храбрая Финляндия заняла почётное второе место_" (финская поговорка)
____________________ 
Интересная статья в Огоньке:   http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1277795 - *"Дачное эхо зимней войны"* Дмитрий Губин

----------


## starrysky

> "Огромный могучий Советский Союз одержал победу в этом состязании, а маленькая храбрая Финляндия заняла почётное второе место" (финская поговорка)

 Забавная поговорка.   ::   ::     

> Вот речь Сталина 19 августа 1939 года, в которой он объясняет необходимость заключения пакта с Германией http://www.gumer.info/bibliotek_Buks/Hi ... rech39.php     
> 			
> 				В побежденной Франции компартия всегда будет очень сильной. Коммунистическая революция неизбежно произойдет, и мы сможем использовать это обстоятельство для того, чтобы прийти на помощь Франции и сделать ее нашим союзником. Позже все народы, попавшие под “защиту” победоносной Германии, также станут нашими союзниками. У нас будет широкое поле деятельности для развития мировой революции.

 Хмм... Надо переварить.   ::  
Еще оттуда же:   

> Рассмотрим теперь второе предположение, т.е. победу Германии. Некоторые придерживаются мнения, что эта возможность представляет для нас серьезную опасность. Доля правды в этом утверждении есть, но было бы ошибочно думать, что эта опасность будет так близка и так велика, как некоторые ее представляют. Если Германия одержит победу, она выйдет из войны слишком истощенной, чтобы начать вооруженный конфликт с СССР по крайней мере в течение десяти лет.

 Стратег, блин... Т.е. Сталин не предполагал сам воевать в Гитлером, а планировал сшибить лбами Германию с Англией и Францией (забавно, что США вообще никто не учитывал и не принимал во внимание, включая самого Гитлера).  
Из "Золотого теленка" -- разговаривает  австриец с русским: 
"-- Раз так, -- говорил господин Гейнрих, хватая путиловца Суворова за косоворотку, -- то почему не устраиваете мировой революции, о которой вы столько говорите? Значит, не можете? Тогда перестаньте болтать!
-- А мы и не будем делать у вас революции! Сами сделаете.
-- Я? Нет, я не буду делать революции.
-- Ну, без вас сделают и вас не спросят."

----------


## Wowik

> Стратег, блин... Т.е. Сталин не предполагал сам воевать в Гитлером,

 не то, чтобы не предполагал, просто в то время не афишировал, он же пакт с ним обосновывает.

----------

